#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  طلب صداقة الي من يهمة الامر

## hanylishman

الاسم هاني محمد 
  الوظيفة: محاسب 


    سأظل أحبك مهما تمزقت من الأنتظار وسأظل أناجيك من غروب الشمس لمطلع النهاروستأتينى فى الفجر شمسك تجتاحنى 

     كالأعصار فينساب شعاع حبك فى دمى مثل ماء الأنهار يملأ عينى ضياء يكشف لك كل ما بى من أسرار

----------


## nour2005

أهلاً وسهلاً بك

أستاذ هاني

نورت المنتدى

وسعدنا بتواجدك الكريم

نرجو لك قضاء ممتع ومفيد

في انتظار مشاركاتك

تحيتي 

 :Oiellethead:

----------


## نورسين

اخي العزيز
اهلا بك في المنتدى
و ان شاء الله تقضي اوقات سعيده و كلها افاده و استفاده
تحياتي

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بيك اخى الكريم

ان شاء الله تفيد و تستفيد

----------


## saladino



----------


## Elfankey W Bass

اهلا وسهلا بيك
وكلنا هنا اصدقاء 
بيس

----------

